# Everyone put your thinking caps on ... toys for bucks



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so I am moving my two bucks to a new enclosure today, since they are fully in rut even though it is not breeding season here, and although my saanen buck is a big stinky sticky sweetie, my nubian buck has developed this charming habit of walking straight through the electric fence, mating my 3 mth old doe kid, and then beating on the gate until it breaks and the saanen boy can come out and do the same thing  grr. 

So I'm moving them to a paddock on the other side of the property, about 2.5kg away from the girls. It has a 6 foot chain link fence with three strands of barb wire over the top of it. Buck prison lol. But its a nice big paddock. Only problem is, there is nothing and I mean really nothing in it apart from grass. No trees or anything. 

So I need to think of some things to put in there to keep them occupied. I'll be putting in two little shelter sheds for them to get out of the rain and the sun. I also found a couple corrugated iron half water tanks that I thought I'd put out there as alternative sleeping/resting places, and since they are rather low thought I could maybe put a board between them so they have something to get up on. 

What other things can you think of that bucks would enjoy playing with? I was thinking of attaching some tyres to something, somehow for them to headbutt. They both have horns and I'll be running a hot wire inside the chain link so they dont tear it up with the horns. 

To be honest I'm hoping they'll settle down once they are out of sight, smell and earshot of the girls. Horned bucks are a lot more destructive to their environment than disbudded ones. 

I also need to get a big round bale of hay in there for them and hook up a water trough.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Punching bag hehe


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

How about a big, tough kickball or exercise ball?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Make them a SEE-SAW!! All goats love them!! Also, id think that anything for them to climb up on they would enjoy also!
Post up some pics on what all you decide to do! Heres a pic of my simple see-saw, and scratching post (got the idea from here). I also attach shingles to everything i have built that goes up an incline, its really helped my goats hooves!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I definitely want to make them a scratching post. 

The punching bag might actually work lol if I can figure out what to hang it from


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm, I think you can buy stands for them. Or you could possible make one? Use concrete or something to hold up a metal frame of sorts


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

You dont like my see-saw Karen?? lol....Im telling ya...My goats LOVE it!!! Try one...Its cheap and super easy!! Youll get some good laughs watching them...i promise!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sorry couldn't help myself...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 
http://murthumentary.blogspot.com/2011/04/inflatable-party-goat.html


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

When you have some time you might do what I did a month ago. I planted acorns all around the outside of my goat enclosure. Hoping that a few would sprout and turn into trees. They will be growing outside the enclosure so the goats can't kill the trees but they will eventually have branches hanging over the fence to provide shade and some food. I just share this idea since you said there are no trees inside for the bucks to enjoy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Down here what we have is the kids play place like slide and kind if tree house, dog houses are really great also! Making an A frame house/shelter gives them a challenge to get to the top and they love that. 
Also some really weird things are if you get a swing set from kids, take a tire and lay it sideways and hang it that way. And a car or truck top.. They loves those! 
My goats love being up high and jumping up on their food froths to get higher so what we did us got some cynder blocks and stacked them like stairs (that go up to a tree) 

And this is gunna be a bummer since you don't have a tree:/ but we had a tree that slanted like \ so we made stairs up the tree for us to climb up an swing from before we had the goats in it, but they actually climbed the stairs......


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I trashpick tables for our girls to lay on.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How about a small tire tied to a tree or something they can bat around.
I was thinking about a small cable spool on its side , figuring they might like pushing it around ,lolol.
I put a bunch of milk jugs tied together on the fence with rocks in them and the girls loved batting that around and the noise it made stimulated them too , lol. Maybe not what you want for the bucks though , lolol.

How about a agility tunnel ? My girls LOVED running through and on top of mine , I have a video ( I think ) posted of them.
You can buy one fairly cheap and the tie downs for them can be made at home , so dont buy those.....
There is also a chute tunnel that my girls learned to run through.
Its a collapsable fabric tunnel connected to a barrel and they run through it , its like running under a sheet. You can make something similar at home ....Just some thoughts


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

They would shred anything made of fabric/canvas within seconds since they have HUGE horns. 

Wish I could plant some trees outside the enclosure but I've given up planting anything since the landlords cows are half starved and always breaking fences down and come and eat everything, my garden, my young trees, my $120 roll of hay ... sigh. 

Sorry fd I dont think they would like your see saw, they dont like climbing on anything unstable 

yeah I have some tables for them to lay on, basically I'm trying to thing of something they can beat up on so they dont beat up the fence lol. Where they are now they beat up the trees. The tyre suspended from a swing set is a good idea!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry keren  I'll think of something stronger


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just had a funny thought. Imagine a tire hanging from a tree or whatever with a goat that only got himself halfway through it !
Now you come home and find him swinging in the breeze totally embarrassed . lolol.
:ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I just had a funny thought. Imagine a tire hanging from a tree or whatever with a goat that only got himself halfway through it !
> Now you come home and find him swinging in the breeze totally embarrassed . lolol.
> :ROFL:


"Oh hey mom. I'm totally just chillin and don't need your help.

But ... uh ...

Please help."


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll just be swinging here whistling a tune , all by my lonesome 
Meanwhile the girls are falling over each other hysterical and some sorry they allowed him to breed them , lolol


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

i know this sounds funny but just hear me out for a min, i have an exercise ball a big green one well needless to say ziki took it over my husband thru it out there well it lasted10 months before it got poped and it wasn't ziki's fault. but anyways i let hime play with this he used to stand on it when he was little now he is to big and just bounced it around and even tryed to hump it a few times but can never get the ball still lol it was funny but i also hung a tether ball up from a tree and he loves it he throws it around and trys to horn it but he loves the exercise ball and a tether ball


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the ball sounds like a good idea betsy! wish I could find one I could put water in or something, make it heavier


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

keren said:


> the ball sounds like a good idea betsy! wish I could find one I could put water in or something, make it heavier


Or a punching bag with a stand that holds sand I got one and Ziki loves it but try find a cheap one so if it's messed up duct tape it duct tape dies wonders And I put the bottom part in the ground and covered it only the pinching bag hangs out I want one that swings back alittle Like a controlled spring affect and you can also try those pound exercise balls they are heavy but I don't think they would like those to little but heavy.:fireworks::wahoo:


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL too funny!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is funny , lolol I love the Golden Goat Bridge and 
Madagoatscar :laugh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That video is just adorable


----------

